# Hopper 2 compatible with a wally ?



## MIKE JANKOWSKI (Jul 5, 2019)

I saw in a thread that that the hopper 3 is only compatible with the joeys. Im having my system installed and they said that i could not use a wally receiver if i have a hopper 2 (which i guess is what they are installing). Can anyone confirm that the wally is or is not compatible if i have the hopper 2 ??

Thanks


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Are you using the Wally in an RV ?

Otherwise, all you can use with the Hoppers are the Joeys.


----------



## MIKE JANKOWSKI (Jul 5, 2019)

no, we have a vacation home that we also rent out, right now with directv we lock up the dvr and replace it with a non dvr so our renters dont screw it up and was hoping to do the same with the dish hopper but they said they could not install the wallys with the hopper 2 as they are not compatible on the same system. Just want to double check as i have been told by dish that i can and also that i cannot.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

With a single Hopper 2 and perhaps a Joey connected to a Solo Node, a Wally can be connected to the remaining output port on the LNB. The Wally and the H2 won't "talk" to each other though. Whether Dish will install that configuration or not, I don't know.


----------



## MIKE JANKOWSKI (Jul 5, 2019)

NYDutch said:


> With a single Hopper 2 and perhaps a Joey connected to a Solo Node, a Wally can be connected to the remain output port on the LNB. The Wally and the H2 won't "talk" to each other though. Whether Dish will install that configuration or not, I don't know.


So if i had a hopper 2 with no joeys and 2 wallys, do you think that would work ?? Thanks


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You might be able to get DISH to add one Wally to your account for tailgating.
Their idea is that you would take the Wally away from your house to use elsewhere (in an RV or at a sporting event).

Once it is on the account you should be able to connect it to your home DISH.

The home setup is the Hopper and Joeys. DISH does not expect the tailgating Wally to be connected in the home.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

MIKE JANKOWSKI said:


> So if i had a hopper 2 with no joeys and 2 wallys, do you think that would work ?? Thanks


As James said, Dish won't allow two Wallys on a Hopper account. Plus, the Hopper2 and Solo Node use two of the three ports on the LNBF, so only one is available for a Wally anyway. As he also said, Dish expects the Wally to be on a separate dish, but they have no way of checking that it's sharing a dish with the Hopper. I have a Hopper2 in my motorhome that I use with a tripod mounted 1000.4 dish using two ports. On occasion I've shared it with a campground neighbor that has a Wally or VIP211k or z and couldn't get a signal with his western arc only Tailgater or Trav'ler. But I could with my eastern arc LNBF installed...


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Actually DISH's rule is you can have up to two owned Wallys or 211(k or z) on a Hopper account.


----------



## MIKE JANKOWSKI (Jul 5, 2019)

n0qcu said:


> Actually DISH's rule is you can have up to two owned Wallys or 211(k or z) on a Hopper account.


Ok, thats ggod to know, i see in your signature you have 2 hopper 3 and 2 wallys, is that with more than 1 dish im assuming ?? You said 2 owned wallys, so that would be 2 that i had purchased myself somewhere ?


----------

